# Bring a bike and join us!



## ranman (Feb 1, 2017)

Saturday, March 11th. Lineup at 4PM parade starts at 5. We have had many great years of participation of old bikes in the Belton, Missouri St. Patrick's Day Parade.
High wheelers, customs, rats, ballooned, middleweights, bmx and more.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Wish I could Randy, well hell you never know. Sounds great.


----------



## ranman (Feb 2, 2017)

Love to have you Rob! Its a great time. James Allen has been known to show up with several high wheelers and of course all of the locals with cool classic bikes!


----------



## smij (Feb 3, 2017)

I'll be there with a green bike!  Looking forward to it.


----------

